# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ترتیب اهمیت دروس

## konkurbank

تو این پست خیلی خیلی مهم میخوام درمورد موضوعی صحبت کنم که کمتر مشاوری درمورد اون صحبت کرده…!


*ترتیب اهمیت دروس تو رشته های مختلف*


 تو پستای مختلفی از سایت گفته بودیم که قبل از شروع برای کنکور هدف خودتو مشخص کن…!

 اینکه چه رتبه ای میخوای، چه رشته ای، با چه آینده ای و ….
 اما چرا ؟

 آیا همه این همه هدف گذاری فقط برای ایجاد انگیزه لازم و شور اشتیاق درس خوندن بوده ؟


 صد البته که این هدفگذاری انگیزه شما رو چند برابر میکنه و روحیتون رو خیلی قویتر اما این مورد علت اصلی نبوده….!


 مهمترین رکن در این هدفگذاری سازماندهی کردن برنامه ریزی شما بر اساس ترتیب اهمیت دروس در زیرگروه رشته مورد نظر شماست…


یه مثال که اکثرا بااون اشنا هستید :
 تو رشته تجربی پرستاری تو زیرگروه یک قرار میگیره و که ضریب درس زمین  شناسی تو این زیر گروه صفره ، یعنی عملآ هیچ تاثیری بررتبه زیرگروه یک شما  نداره…!
 اما کسی که باهدف داروسازی میخواد کنکور بده هرگز نباید درس زمین شناسی  رو از دست بده، چون دارو سازی تو زیرگروه دو هست و ضریب درس زمین شناسی در  این زیرگروه برابر ۱ هست و تاثیر زیادی میتونه رو رتبه شما داشته باشه…!


*اما به نظر شما اهمیت دروس رو در کنکور میشه براساس ضریب درس ها فهمید؟؟!!!!* یعنی درواقع آیا شما میتونید این نتیجه گیری رو بکنید که چون درس فیزیک  در زیرگروه ۱ ریاضی ضریب ۳ داره اهمیت و تاثیر این درس بر رتبه شما از درس  شیمی که ضریب ۲ داره بیشتره ؟!

اگه جوابتون مثبته بهتون تبریک میگم چون منطق بالایی دارید اما تو کنکور همه چی بر اساس منطق پیش نمیره…!
 درواقع جواب منفییه و هرگز نمیشه این نتیجه گیری رو کرد…!
 اما چرا ؟ پس ترتیب واقعییه اهمیت دروس چیه که بخوایم اون رو در  برناممون لحاظ کنیم و بخوایم به دروس پراهمیتتر ساعت بیشتری رو اختصاص  بدیم؟


  دلیل این امر برمیگرده به تراز داوطلبا تو درسای مختلف در کنکور، یعنی  علاوه بر ضریب دروس تراز داوطلبا تو هر درس هم تاثیر زیادی برروی اهمیت اون  درس داره،

 پس هرچقدر تراز داوطلبا در درسی پایین بیاد اون درس اهمیت ویژه تری پیدا  میکنه و هردرصد از اون درس داوطلب رو بیشتر بالا میاره و ارزش بیشتری پیدا  میکنه…

*اما ترتیب واقعییه دروس براساس اهمیت در رتبه کل:* اول از رشته تجربی شروع میکنیم:
 زیر گروه ۱ در این رشته زیرگروه اصلییه که ضرایب دروس تخصصی به اینگونه هست:
 زیست شناسی (۴)،
 شیمی (۳)،
 فیزیک (۲)،
 ریاضی (۲)،
 زمین شناسی (۰)…
 اما شاید باورتون نشه که بگم درس ریاضی بیشترین اهمیت رو داره…!
 و حتی بعد از درس ریاضی، شیمی بیشترین تاثیر رو به خودش اختصاص داده…!
 و در جایگاه سوم زیست…!
 یعنی یک درصد از ریاضی زدن داوطلب رتبه داوطلب رو بهتر میکنه تا یک درصد زدنئ تو درس شیمی و یا زیست…!
 و سپس در این رقابت نوبت به فیزیک میرسه که به عنوان چهارمین درس تاثیرگذار بر رتبه کل ازش اسم میبریم…
 ( درس زمین تاثیر زیادی میتونه رو رتبه کل داشته باشه ولی چون تو  زیرگروه اصلی رشته تجربی ضریبش صفره و تاثیری بر رتبه این زیرگروه نداره ما  هم در ترتیب خودمون اون رو نیووردیم )
 تو دروس عمومی هم ترتیب به ایصورته:
ادبیات – دینی – عربی – زبان

 

 و حالا رشته ریاضی :
 در این رشته درس ریاضیات از گذشته دور تا بحال با اختلاف زیاد بیشترین تاثیر رو در این رشته به خودش اختصاص داده (این درس رو بشدت جدی بگیرید)،
 اما دومین درس تاثیر گذار شیمی هست که بدلیل سخت شدن سوالات در چند سال اخیر در این درس تاثیر بسزایی رو به خودش اختصاص داده،
 در رتبه سوم تاثیر گذاری فیزیک قرار داره که با وجود اینکه تو دروس تخصصی از اهمیت نسبتا کمتری برخورداره ولی هرگز نباید تاثیر اون رو دست کم گرفت…
 بعد از دروس تخصصی تاثیرگذاری دروس عمومی بر رتبه داوطلب افت شدیدی میکند ولی همچنان نباید از یک تست آن غافل شد…
 اهمیت دروس عمومی نسبتآ به همان ترتیب ضرایب دروس میباشد، یعنی به ترتیب:
۴- ادبیات،  ۵- دینی، ۶-عربی،  ۷- زبان

 
 (رشته انسانی در حال بروزرسانی…)  …loading

 خب حالا باید سعی کنید به دروس که اهمیت بیشتری دارن تایم بیشتری اختصاص  بدید و با توجه به پست برنامه ریزی یه برنامه ریزیمناسب برای خودتون تهیه  کنید…



 نویسنده: مسعود صیدی

----------


## dorsa20

رفیق بنده 30 درصد ریاضی بیشتر از من زده بود من 10 درصد زیست بیشتر رتبه من 1000 تا بهتر شد......البته فیزیکمم و عربیمم بیشتر بود....اما تفاوت خیلی فاحشی نداشتیم...

----------


## konkurbank

> رفیق بنده 30 درصد ریاضی بیشتر از من زده بود من 10 درصد زیست بیشتر رتبه من 1000 تا بهتر شد......البته فیزیکمم و عربیمم بیشتر بود....اما تفاوت خیلی فاحشی نداشتیم...


مطمئن باش اختلاف درصد های دیگه تاثیرش رو گذاشته،
معدلتون هم مثل هم بوده؟

----------


## dorsa20

> مطمئن باش اختلاف درصد های دیگه تاثیرش رو گذاشته،
> معدلتون هم مثل هم بوده؟



معدل من بهتر بوووود!

----------


## konkurbank

> معدل من بهتر بوووود!


مررسی از اینکه خودتون جواب خودتون رو دادین،
معدلتون بهتر بوده درنتیجه اینم یکی دیگه از عواملی که رتبه شما هزارتا بهتر شده...

----------


## dorsa20

> مررسی از اینکه خودتون جواب خودتون رو دادین،
> معدلتون بهتر بوده درنتیجه اینم یکی دیگه از عواملی که رتبه شما هزارتا بهتر شده...



اخبارو نگاه نکردید؟؟؟؟برادر من خود رئیس سازمان سنجش برگشت گفت به نظر شما ما چه جوری بیایم معدلا رو تاثیر بدبم؟؟؟داداش ی عمر سرکار بودیم خبر نداشتیم...درصد معدل همش کشک بوده اپسیلونی تاثیر ندادن...خیالت تخت.....

----------


## Reza j

سلام دوست من
ببین این عکس یکی از دوستامه 

اینم عکس کارنامه ی اون در کنکور سراسری 93 هستش
لطفا یه ن**** به درصد ریاضی بندازین

----------


## yaghma

> اول از رشته تجربی شروع میکنیم:
>  زیر گروه ۱ در این رشته زیرگروه اصلییه که ضرایب دروس تخصصی به اینگونه هست:
>  زیست شناسی (۴)،
>  شیمی (۳)،
>  فیزیک (۲)،
>  ریاضی (۲)،
>  زمین شناسی (۰)…
>  اما شاید باورتون نشه که بگم درس ریاضی بیشترین اهمیت رو داره…!
>  و حتی بعد از درس ریاضی، شیمی بیشترین تاثیر رو به خودش اختصاص داده…!
> ...


*خیلی ممنون بابت مطلب تون , با قسمت اولش کامل موافقم , اینکه اهمیت دروس بر اساس ضرایب اونا و هدف گذاری فرد مشخص میشه.
اما قبول ندارم این قسمت از حرف تون رو که با رنگ ابی بولد کردم.
این گفته شما زمانی صدق میکنه که در دو داوطلب فرضی درصد درسهای اختصاصی شون با هم برابر و فقط در درس ریاضی متغیر باشن یا حداقل اختلاف درصد سایر دروس اختصاصی شون کم باشه ولی اختلاف درصد ریاضی بالا , که مسلما رتبه اونی که ریاضی رو بالا زده بالاتر خواهد بود .


*

----------

